# Doggie of the Month! November 2013



## DaneMama

Here we go! November is now open for photo submissions! Lets see those senior dogs! Submissions close in 2 weeks, so there's plenty of time to get some pictures of those senior dogs we love so much :thumb: 

*RULES*

Any dog over the age of 7 is considered senior. This is the only theme, so be creative! 

Any picture submitted must be of a dog you own/have owned. 

No major photoshopping/editing. Black and white pictures are OK. 

No people in the pictures please! Only dogs! 

Photos must be high resolution, for now lets say 1148 pixels wide by 804 pixels tall. 

Limit photo submissions to 2 photos per member. 

The winner of this photo month will show up in the *NOVEMBER 2013* Calendar.


----------



## Sprocket

Do you post them on here or in a PM?


----------



## xellil

Do they just get PMed to you?


----------



## DaneMama

Post em up here! Voting won't start until submissions close....


----------



## Ivy

Loco was my very first dog. As soon as I could talk I begged for my parents to get me a dog. Finally they caved and Loco came home.
Loco lived to be 15 years old, the only time you could really tell his age (look-wise) was when my mother would get him shaved down. Did he ever look horrible shaved.
Loco was born in November 1993 and died in our arms in November 2008. He completed the full circle and will never be forgotten.


----------



## lauren43

No seniors here. My first dog passed suddenly at 4 years old. I can't wait to see everyone's seniors, I love distinguished older pups especially when they get gray hair...


----------



## xellil

So I have a question. How do you know when your photo is high resolution?


----------



## Tobi

xellil said:


> So I have a question. How do you know when your photo is high resolution?


you can look at the image (right click on it) and go to properties, and you can see the resolution of it, as 1148X804 minimum she said usually low rez pictures are something like 640x480. :smile:


----------



## IslandPaws4Raw

Here are my seniors, only one of which is still with us now 

Nikki Chihuahua on the far right was my first heart dog, she was born Sept 1996. I lost her to a intestinal blockage when she was just 10 years old. Cookie Chihuahua in the middle, was born Feb 1997. She was my introduction to puppy mill dogs and all the problems they have to overcome. Zack on the left, was born June 1995 and is still here with us.



I'm not sure if the photo meets the size requirements but I wanted to share these three lovely souls. I'll be trying to get a nice photo of Zack soon, if he'll co-operate :lol:


----------



## Celt

Dallas, the Old Man. He proved the "perfect" Golden stereotype. Dal was a dream to train, swear all you had to do was look cross eyed at him and "bad" behavior stopped. He got along with everything, and was so patient that his beautiful "flagged" tail became ragged and patchy from being used as a pup pull toy. In this picture, he was "caught" doing his favorite activity of "prancing" around the backyard. Hmm, actually I think he just loved to "prance".


----------



## maplewood

Ohhh I LOVE those white faced doggies!!! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Donna Little

Here's Madison my little old Dachshund. She was 17 on May 1 and she's been with me since she was 9 weeks old. This photo was taken a couple of weeks ago.









And a photo of my beloved Tommy that died this past July. This was taken winter of 2010 in an outfit I made for him because he was always cold. I don't know his age when he passed away but he was somewhere in the neighborhood of 17. Looking through his pictures made me want to cry....


----------



## swolek

Here's Gracie, my 13 year old American Cocker Spaniel. I saw her on Craigslist in June and couldn't believe someone was going to bring a 12 year old deaf Cocker with chronic ear infections to a shelter (and after she had already been there before!!). She had severe separation anxiety but has settled in well and her ears are doing MUCH better (just yeasty sometimes...the bacterial infections are gone). Everyone loves her and she sleeps in the bed with my little sister every night.


----------



## DaneMama

Great photos you guys!!!! Love these!!! Keep em coming. 

Side note: rules have been updated in first post. Only pictures of dogs this month, no people or other animals please!


----------



## MollyWoppy

Ok, I can see I'm going to have a real problem with this. I can't choose just one, I really, really love them all!


----------



## Janet At Nutro

This was my sweetheart Indy. I rescued him when he was 4. He had bone cancer.
He was almost 8 when I lost him.







This was my grand old lady Dutchess. I rescued her at age 12.5. I had her for 2 wonderful
years before her heart gave out on her when she was 14.5 years.


----------



## rannmiller

I need to get more pics of my Pennywise so she can have some better shots to submit! Her whitened old face is so darn cute, she wants to have a chance too!


----------



## twoisplenty

This was my girl Thea (Tay-ah) She was my very first dog, that I paid for. We were driving down a back road and saw a group of tiny puppies all over the road. As we scooped them all up I saw her cute little face and my heart melted. We returned them to the byb and I asked how much for one of them. I ran to the bank, came back and got her right away, which I am glad I did because the next week the puppies all got out of their pen again and got lost in the forest  They only found 1/2 of them. She went by many names, including Monkey Moo and moo moo. She left us almost 2 years ago now at 14 years old, which is amazing for a boxer. I still get emotional when I think about her, I miss her every day <3


----------



## Little Brown Jug

Drifter was my first real dog. My dad asked me the day before Halloween if I wanted to go down to the local shelter to "just look". Of course I wanted to and of course we didn't "just look". When I came across Drifter's kennel he was a skinny, and seemed to have given up. He was curled up in a ball at the back of his kennel, didn't even flick an ear while all the other dogs were eagerly greeting us as we walked by. All the others were named but his kennel card just read "no name" and his time would be up the next day. Dad asked if I liked him and if I wanted him, guess he caught on that there was a pull when I kept going back to his kennel. He came home with us a couple days later after going to get neutered and almost dying on the table. 

Mom didn't like dogs, didn't want dogs. So we we phoned her the day we finally had him home she wasn't impressed. I remember dad being on the phone with her telling her we had a dog, her saying we better not have a dog and him laughing saying he'll be at the gate to greet you when you get home from work. She eventually came around, and there were times I'd catch her sitting down, stroking his head having the biggest kind of conversation with him while he looked her in the face like he understood everyword she was saying. Although she'll never admit that she liked him, not even now two years after his passing. People who didn't like dogs always liked Drifter, but Drifter caught on that they weren't fond of dogs and would either keep his distance or be very gentle about approaching them and sit quietly next to them hoping for maybe one little pat on the head.

He was a 1 - 2 years old upon adoption and 8 - 9 when we set him free from his painful prision of a body. In his last year he started having seizures, this lead us to find out he had liver failure, grade 5 heart murmur and was retaining fluid everywhere in his body. He also had crippling arthritis that prevented him from doing even the simple tasks like walking down the driveway, But damn it he'd try and even try to join us on our 4 hour hikes even though it meant he'd be lame for the next two days. I never had the heart to leave him home, to tell him he couldn't go. The day we let him go he got to ride shot gun in the car while dad took the back seat, he got to have one last hot dog from dad's and his favorite hot dog stand, took him to his "puppyhood" park where he had so many doggie friends and we had so many memories, took him to the lakefront to swim and enjoy the breeze and then we went to the clinic. It was the first time I saw my dad cry. On the exam room floor laying over his body crying like a child repeating "I loved you". I held myself together until later that night, when I got home to Boone and stayed in bed for two days crying almost non stop. I still miss him and wonder if I did the right thing, if I waited too long or not long enough.


----------



## Sprocket

Mikey is my almost 9 year old pup. He is my first dog that was MY dog not the familys. I found him when he was 1.5 years old, tied to a post, skin and bones. I took him home and found out that he weighed 19 lbs. He now weighs 45 lbs and is enjoying life. He has been with me through unimaginable terrors of life and has always been there for me when I need him. He comes off as ornery (and maybe he is) but once he loves you, he will always love you.


----------



## rannmiller

This is my wonderful girl Pennywise. She's 10 years old and I've had her since she was a tiny 5 - 6 week old puppy that someone was giving away out of the back of their truck. She may be getting older but she still loves to run, hike, splash (not swim), and bark at anything that moves. She is such a sweet, complacent girl, and I love the sweet white hairs she's getting around her eyes, she's looking so distinguished.


----------



## luvMyBRT

Happy Go Lucky
12 years old










Can a mod make this bigger? I don't know what I did wrong! LOL.....


----------



## CavePaws

This is my old man, Puck. He is around 12 years old at this point. I was about 7 years old when I got him. My grandmother bought him for me while my parents were on vacation. She told me that if I went to a bible camp for a week I could have him. Puck was $10 for her and 1 week of bible camp for me. Good deal IMO.  He's a scraggly little guy! His hair keeps getting more wild looking...And he has always looked like an old man. The white beard and eye brows have always been his trademark.


----------



## hmbutler

Little Brown Jug said:


> He was a 1 - 2 years old upon adoption and 8 - 9 when we set him free from his painful prision of a body. In his last year he started having seizures, this lead us to find out he had liver failure, grade 5 heart murmur and was retaining fluid everywhere in his body. He also had crippling arthritis that prevented him from doing even the simple tasks like walking down the driveway, But damn it he'd try and even try to join us on our 4 hour hikes even though it meant he'd be lame for the next two days. I never had the heart to leave him home, to tell him he couldn't go. The day we let him go he got to ride shot gun in the car while dad took the back seat, he got to have one last hot dog from dad's and his favorite hot dog stand, took him to his "puppyhood" park where he had so many doggie friends and we had so many memories, took him to the lakefront to swim and enjoy the breeze and then we went to the clinic. It was the first time I saw my dad cry. On the exam room floor laying over his body crying like a child repeating "I loved you". I held myself together until later that night, when I got home to Boone and stayed in bed for two days crying almost non stop. I still miss him and wonder if I did the right thing, if I waited too long or not long enough.



You are lucky my office at work is private - that story made me cry :frown: his last day was so beautiful, but must've been so heartbreaking for you. He must've loved you with every inch of his being, for giving him the life he had


----------



## NewYorkDogue

There are some beautiful older dogs showing up so far, but I had to include my sweet boy, Luke (1996-2008). He was my very first dog, the son of a Westminster BOB winner (1996)-- (nope, not a rescue or shelter pup- no humble or tragic beginnings...) Although, I didn't have much money to acquire this beautiful Black Lab puppy, I bartered with the breeder and created a sculpted portrait bust of one of his Labs in exchange for this pup.

Luke and I were inseparable-- and very much alike in temperament: kind of quiet, sensitive and somewhat solitary. We had such a connection that he learned to respond to hand gestures and soft voice commands. The leashed walk became almost unnecessary... 

He came to work with me (in a dog-friendly studio) every day. And as sweet as he was, more than a few times I saw his inner Kudjo emerge when he sensed I was in danger (and I was!), scaring off the interloper. 

I lost Luke at the age of 12 1/2 years. It took me three years to get to the point where I could emotionally bring another dog into my life again.

Still, I feel his presence every day; he will always be with me...


----------



## DaneMama

GREAT photos so far!!! I'm so excited to see such a good turnout for our first month! Keep em comin' :thumb:


----------



## DaneMama

3 days left to submit photos to be voted on!!! Get some great shots over the weekend!!! Submissions end late (however late I can managed to stay up LOL) on Monday the 14th!!! :thumb:


----------



## stajbs

Okay, next computer challenged question....when I click on my pics, then right click properties I get height and width pixels and then another set of numbers for dpi? So, if I think I have any that are high resolution then the next question is how do you get them posted on here. Most are currently on my computer although some are on photobucket too, because I have some uploaded there. Sorry to be so dumb in this regard but I had 6 seniors and one boy who passed at age 6 who did not manage to make it to his senior years, and I'd love to enter them as well. I think I even asked Natalie if we could do a senior month. Oh shoot, one more dumb question, if I don't have high resolution how do I make them so with my camera, or is it mostly dependent on your camera. Ok, I'm done being an idiot now. Thanks!


----------



## stajbs

okay, I managed to answer my own height and width question, duhhhh, but still working on the rest.


----------



## stajbs

Okay, going to give this a try. The first photo will be of Sandi who came to us at 3 months, she is a GSD/Sibe mix. Discovered her attached to a frig when I visited a foster home where I worked. The little kids were not good with dogs, nor were they supervised, so she had some issues with protecting her head and back end but she came a long way. She is 13 in this photo and went to the bridge due to cancer when she was 14 years 3 months.








This next photo is Silva, who came to us at about age 2/3. We were her fourth home, she is now about 12. SHe is a playful soul and still flies around the house like a fool and leaps up onto furniture or the deck outside like she is 6. She is our tease and a vixen.






In this photo she was about 8 and pulling in the novice class at a weight pull. She preferred running and you can see that weight pulling is about 4 paws on the ground not in the air.

The next photo is Blaze, he is now approx. 13. He was plucked from the Watertown SPCA in NY by friends of ours in the sled dog world. When he proved too slow for their alaskan racing team he came to live here and run on our rec team. He is a very zen like siberian, and a cuddle bug.






Blaze is 8 or 9 in this photo.

Not sure how many photos we can enter if 3 was too many I apologize. If I can add a few more for consideration I could do that too. lol But then again I am not convinced these photos will even show up. Hopefully if they do they are the proper resolution.


----------



## stajbs

Oh my, found one of Silva looking whiter, Blaze just is not getting white,








She is about 10/11 in this photo, and engaging in one of her favorite pass times, vegging out on the lounge chair.


----------



## DaneMama

You've all got just a few more hours to submit photos before voting begins!!!


----------



## DaneMama

PICTURE SUBMISSIONS NOW CLOSED! PLEASE GO VOTE ON YOUR FAVORITE ONE!!!!

PLEASE ONLY VOTE ONCE. DO NOT VOTE ONCE ON EACH POLL BELOW, JUST THE ONE WITH YOUR FAVORITE PHOTO! 

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/11800-doggie-month-dotm-seniors-poll-1-a.html

http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/11801-doggie-month-dotm-seniors-poll-2-a.html


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma

Ah, I can't believe I missed it! Dude is 8 now. But no grey... I think this one should go to a grey dog.


----------

